

AAPL - maayank
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAAPL

======
maayank
The title I set was "AAPL -10%" but for some reason it was truncated to
"AAPL".

Background TL;DR: disappointing Q1 report.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
> _disappointing Q1 report_

Did Gruber read a different report because he seems to think they broke all
sorts of records this quarter. He's pretty impartial about Apple, right? :)

[http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/01/23/apple-q1-2013-re...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/01/23/apple-q1-2013-results)

~~~
discordance
Apple broke records for quarterly sales and profit with $54.5 billion in sales
and $13.1 billion in profit in the quarter ended Dec. 29.

------
jdavis703
Cause seems to be lower iPhone sales than were expected:
[http://abcnews.go.com/Business/aapl-aapl-apple-
sells-48-mill...](http://abcnews.go.com/Business/aapl-aapl-apple-
sells-48-million-iphones/story?id=18287778)

~~~
meaty
That'll be because everyone's got one now...

More seriously, YTD is not pretty.

------
mathattack
I'm not sure I follow this. A like to Google quoting Apple's stock price?

~~~
zinssmeister
Apple stock is down (currently) at -9.70% in after hours.

~~~
matthuggins
Ahh, I see now: "After Hours: 460.49 -53.52 (-10.41%)"

~~~
mathattack
So the news is the stock quote? I got it now...

------
wheelerwj
what?

